# football on a mondays



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

I think we had a few problems last week with the weather and people unable to get to football, I for one certainly did and I apologise for that. 

I am not sure how many turned up but not enough for a game. 

Adhaaf called me to complain as we had not paid, and if we are not turning up to give them notice. they were very funny on the phone and stated that this was the 3rd week in a row. I tried to explain we had 11 and paid the week before and this week it was the weather. 

Football is not booked for this coming week, I will book it for the following week if we get enough numbers on the forum wanting to come and on the facebook site. 


sorry for those whom turned up last week. 

thanks

Rosco.


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

rosco said:


> I think we had a few problems last week with the weather and people unable to get to football, I for one certainly did and I apologise for that.
> 
> I am not sure how many turned up but not enough for a game.
> 
> ...


Hi Ross, I was away in the UK last week so was unable to make football. It would be a shame not to play so I will definately come every Monday night, except when away of course.

It may be worth speaking to DPC lads and see if they are going to continue to book the pitch every week and see if they want to play us, we could probably manage 2 teams/both pitches, but worth a thought - and they pay!!

I think Ahmed (the boss) is out injured for another 2 maybe 3 weeks, which is why they originally cancelled the booking, however when he was fit they were booking the pitch 4 nights a week. 

I think they enjoy running rings round us old gits, and if ever there were problems again, I am sure Ahdaaf won't get funny with the locals!!

I will probably see Ahmed later this week and will mention it to him and let you know.

Cheers....Lee


----------



## SmokeyJock (Jan 14, 2009)

Lee1971 said:


> Hi Ross, I was away in the UK last week so was unable to make football. It would be a shame not to play so I will definately come every Monday night, except when away of course.
> 
> It may be worth speaking to DPC lads and see if they are going to continue to book the pitch every week and see if they want to play us, we could probably manage 2 teams/both pitches, but worth a thought - and they pay!!
> 
> ...


Hi there,

Do you guys play 5,s or is it a full game? 

Im new2 to Dubai, working here on rotation 5/5. And wouldnt mind a game if it wasnt too serious. Im not very good but used to like playing 5,s for the fitness and excuse to drink plenty of beer after the game.

Thanks, 

Keith


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

SmokeyJock said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Do you guys play 5,s or is it a full game?
> 
> ...


Hi Keith,

Depends how many turn up each week, but we play 5-7 a side. Standard is fine for any level of player, like you I think we are a bunch that want to run out for an hour, so as long as your not a really good player then the more the merrier!!


----------



## SmokeyJock (Jan 14, 2009)

Lee1971 said:


> Hi Keith,
> 
> Depends how many turn up each week, but we play 5-7 a side. Standard is fine for any level of player, like you I think we are a bunch that want to run out for an hour, so as long as your not a really good player then the more the merrier!!


Haha, certainly no danger of me beeing a good player..but i would be up for a game. You can call me on 050 900 5058 and il get the details, time..place etc.

thanks.


----------



## SPT1108 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Guys, 

the big pitch is booked for us for Monday the 20th April. Next week they have a booking . Hopefully we can get a decent turn out say about 6.45.

Stew


----------



## Italiaholden (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi, Im in Dubai every couple of months and would be interested in playing some football. Do you need any players this coming monday?

Sam


----------



## SPT1108 (Feb 12, 2009)

Italiaholden said:


> Hi, Im in Dubai every couple of months and would be interested in playing some football. Do you need any players this coming monday?
> 
> Sam


We don't have a booking for this week coming as far as I know. 

Sorry
Stew


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

SPT1108 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> the big pitch is booked for us for Monday the 20th April. Next week they have a booking . Hopefully we can get a decent turn out say about 6.45.
> 
> Stew



nice one stew 

thanks for booking this


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

SmokeyJock said:


> Haha, certainly no danger of me beeing a good player..but i would be up for a game. You can call me on 050 900 5058 and il get the details, time..place etc.
> 
> thanks.


Keep and eye out on this forum, the booking is usually posted on a Sunday for game Monday night. My number if needed is 050 907 6847


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

Just a reminder that this is booked for tommorrow night


ps anyone going from discovery gardens that can give me a lift?


----------



## thecork (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey all, just thought i'd introduce myself properly, i'm Adam who rocked up monday just gone for first time, late and causing your numbers to be odd, sorry about that! Thanks to Lee for hooking me up with details, looking forward to coming again this monday if no one objects, tell me if i was too crap!

Hope all is well, newbie(ish) to Dubai so just getting over the scary stuff but glad to have had a kickabout!


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

thecork said:


> Hey all, just thought i'd introduce myself properly, i'm Adam who rocked up monday just gone for first time, late and causing your numbers to be odd, sorry about that! Thanks to Lee for hooking me up with details, looking forward to coming again this monday if no one objects, tell me if i was too crap!
> 
> Hope all is well, newbie(ish) to Dubai so just getting over the scary stuff but glad to have had a kickabout!



Adam, You weren't too cr*p at all, it was great you being there, it made the rest of us look good......


----------



## Dubai Bob (Feb 17, 2009)

how many people turned up this week?

wouldnt mind playing again if there is space


----------

